# whats overclocking ??how do i overclock my hardware ?



## go_gamez (Jul 6, 2006)

i have a pentium4, 2.47 ghz..with 1MB L2 CACHE
and a HIS 845gvm-l mOTHERBOARD...
512 MB DDR RAM STICK...
AND A GEFORCE MX 4000..128 MB 256 BITCORE..(which is a crap )

can i overclock my processor ??will it increase speed and performance..??how do i overclock it ??
also can i do anything to run games like san andreas..and other new games a bit smoother ??like overclocking the card is it possible ??..

i need to play all games smoothly...what should i do ??i think my processor is ok..
will adding another 512 mb..ram and a new AGP card...will help me out ..to make a good system later when i have money..(maybe a month or 2 later )


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 6, 2006)

To co ur CPU ... check two thing first ... : (i) whether ur mobo' allow u to force any specific RAM speed , (ii) whether u can increase the FSB asynchronously ...

If it lets u do so , then with proper ram (by which i mean ddr400 or ddr333) u can oc ur CPU to 3 GHz or so and run stable ...

And about the performance increase .. not much ingames ... for that u'll need a better card ...

An extra 512 MB , with say atleast a 6200 , will be an ice'ing on the cake if u do oc' the CPU ...


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 6, 2006)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> To co ur CPU ... check two thing first ... : (i) whether ur mobo' allow u to force any specific RAM speed , (ii) whether u can increase the FSB asynchronously ...
> 
> If it lets u do so , then with proper ram (by which i mean ddr400 or ddr333) u can oc ur CPU to 3 GHz or so and run stable ...
> 
> ...


how do i check all this ???whats the way to check ??is it there in the manual or ..some otherway ?


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 6, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> how do i check all this ???whats the way to check ??is it there in the manual or ..some otherway ?


Go to you bios and check if you can change your FSB and CPU vcore. If you can, you are in business.


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 6, 2006)

well overclocking is basically increasing ur proccy speed by giving extra voltage or changing settings of multipliers.. anyway i have tried oc'ing a Piv and it was not possible.. but u can overclock amd.. n moreover it also depends on motherboard.. but my suggestion is don overclock it without any proper reason.. i mean jus 2 inc ur speed i don thinkits needed.. ifa  u wanna play games better get atleast a fx5200.. ur ram is adequate..


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 6, 2006)

^^You can overclock any CPU duh . It all depends on what motherboard you have. If its a value motherboard like the VIA chipset crap, it won't overclock cos there'd be no overclocking options in the bios .


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 6, 2006)

well that is true but i haven seen a pentium IV being OC'd


----------



## Ch@0s (Jul 6, 2006)

bharathbala2003 said:
			
		

> well that is true but i haven seen a pentium IV being OC'd



LOL you should pay a visit to xtremesystems.org


----------



## samrulez (Jul 6, 2006)

Well don't overclock ur processor untill u get more memory.....coz ur memory is the bottleneck...and MX 4000 is not enough for games...so the performance will not increase.....


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 6, 2006)

chke this out *www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/oc-guide.html

but dude 1st learn the terminology like

vcore> the voltage at which the CPU runs, Higher voltage at high clock speeds give better stability but lots of heat.

and other terms like Multiplier,FSB, Memory timings(multiplier, ras to cas, etc.....), PCI multiplier, HTT(for amd) etc.....



then learn the right software like
Info software: CPUz, sissandra, clockgen etc..
Testing and burn in soft: Prime95, OCCT, Memtest etc.....

then you can OC ur comp. Just have to do some hardwork and research over the net and u will get OC fast. google the above keywords and u will see what i mean.


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 6, 2006)

thanks for all the info ..i have learnt one thing..i am not overclockin it..cauz i have a crap via motherboard..and anyways as u all say...i dont need to..


----------



## bharathbala2003 (Jul 6, 2006)

anyway via mobo with intel Piv cant b Oc'd n my suggestion is that u upgrade ya system 

@rollercoster 

yes u can search those terms n get nice results but overclocking without any knowledge about mobo or proccy can land u in real deep $hit man


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 7, 2006)

@bharath
well i think  that if a novice searches and reads all the stuff the above keywords produce then he will have enought knowlidge about every aspect of OCing. I Did.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2006)

i have a asrock intel 845gv m/b..
but in the bios there is no option to change the vcore or proc. frequency...
how do i enable it.. and what safer increasing the multiplier or bus freq..
by how much should 1 increase it..


----------



## akshayt (Jul 7, 2006)

1) You need a cpu that overclocks, like Intel P4 C cpus I think, if yours is prescott then I am not sure whether it can be done anything much.

2) You need to have a mobo that can overclock with features through BIOS, which remains stable, preferably which has features like voltage control etc.

3) In case of AMD ram needs to be good ocer as well for best results unless you use memory dividers although good ram may still give overall better/best results.

Go to techenclave.com/forums and ask this question there.

Use CPU-Z(google download) and screen shot all pages for system info for them.

if there is no option(privded you have properly seen it everywhere) then you can assume that you will not be able to overclock your cpu.
Confirm at techenclave.com/forums though.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 7, 2006)

in clockgen i always get my fsb and ram speed same...
and i get only get 3 clock readings .. 2 r blank yy..

hi akshay i have checked thoroughly there is no option to overclock in my mobo...
cant i oc it using ny 3rd party apps...


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 7, 2006)

i have a pentium4, 2.47 ghz..with 1MB L2 CACHE
and a HIS 845gvm-l mOTHERBOARD...
512 MB DDR RAM STICK...
AND A GEFORCE MX 4000..128 MB 256 BITCORE..(which is a crap )

can i overclock ...i have checked the information in my BIOS setup ..and it as follows..
BIOS>>>>>VOLTAGE....

current cpu clock: 133 mhz
cpu speed :133 X 18.0 = 2.40 ghz.. (FSB X Ratio )

another empty box..lets me select the...cpu clock speed (sumthing like tht )
the minimum value can be set to is 133mhz ..and maximum can be set to 200mhz

ALSO ...the cpu tempertature is ..38-39 deg.C and the other system temperature .is 55 deg. C ....

does this mean that i can overclock ..my cpu now ??will it invovle any risk?of burnt hardware..or something..
can i just increase the cpu clock value to checks if it OCs ...??what value should i put...??


----------



## akshayt (Jul 7, 2006)

overclocking is a risk, but it can be set right under most cases and if done with care on overclockable hardware, nothing much should happen as damage except life reduction.


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 7, 2006)

but can i over clock..see all my figures given above..and tell me if its possible..

an i overclock ...i have checked the information in my BIOS setup ..and it as follows..
BIOS>>>>>VOLTAGE....

current cpu clock: 133 mhz
cpu speed :133 X 18.0 = 2.40 ghz.. (FSB X Ratio )

another empty box..lets me select the...cpu clock speed (sumthing like tht )
the minimum value can be set to is 133mhz ..and maximum can be set to 200mhz

ALSO ...the cpu tempertature is ..38-39 deg.C and the other system temperature .is 55 deg. C ....

does this mean that i can overclock ..my cpu now ??will it invovle any risk?of burnt hardware..or something..
can i just increase the cpu clock value to checks if it OCs ...??what value should i put...??
__________________


----------

